# for realz ?



## Pirate4x4_camo (Aug 23, 2010)

obviously I am a noob so try and get past that ....


but seriously, is this for real and if it is have you ever seen one in actual use outside of the company owned demo car ?

Warhorse | KICKER


10,000 watts is just cool because, well it is cool. :laugh:


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

for 10 grand you can find out...or try the rockford fosgate t15k...i think thats the model number anyway...


----------



## Pirate4x4_camo (Aug 23, 2010)

truckerfte said:


> for 10 grand you can find out...or try the rockford fosgate t15k...i think thats the model number anyway...


$3350 from 
Kicker WX10000.1 (07wx100001) - Monoblock Car Amplifier, Power Amp - Sonic Electronix

me buying one isn't really in the cards as much as i would love to see one in action


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Can I ask what is so "for realz ?" about it, threre are several amps around that make this kind of power and they are generally alot cheaper.

Here is one example Stetsom - Amplifiers - Amplifiers Product Catalogue

Sound Digital have two 10kw+ amps http://www.teamsd.net/

And there are several more


----------



## Pirate4x4_camo (Aug 23, 2010)

Luke352 said:


> Can I ask what is so "for realz ?" about it, threre are several amps around that make this kind of power and they are generally alot cheaper.
> 
> Here is one example Stetsom - Amplifiers - Amplifiers Product Catalogue


I just had no idea that 10,000 watts of power was a realistic amp for use in a car. I thought my 1000 watt amp was near the upper end of power for a sub in a car. I guess I need to pay closer attention. Like I said. I would love to see one in use. Would be cool to check out.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

Pick one up for the pirate van. I am sure Lance wont mind,


----------

